# position:absolute



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (28. Februar 2002)

hi

ich hätt mal ne frage, ich weiss nicht direkt ob es hier her gehört, auf jeden fall dacht ich es wär hier am besten aufgehoben.

also ich hab ne frage, wie steht es mit position:absolute von der kompatibilität her? ich hab nämlich grad ne relativ schwierige seite zu machen, sprcih die elemente sind eher schwierig zu platzieren. ich dachte mir, da ich es eh ned in der mitte ausrichten will sondern am linken rand, könnt ich das ganze mit pixelangaben platzieren, eben mit dem attribut position:absolute. nur hab ich schon einige male gelesen, im website review forum so was in der art wie "was du hast das menü mit position:absolute poitioniert?" halt natürlich nicht wörtlich 

also meine frage kann man das ganze ohne bedenken so formatieren oder muss ich tabellen verwenden?


----------



## braindad (28. Februar 2002)

laut der entsprechenden >>selfhtml seite<< sollte es keine probs ab browser version 4.0 geben


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (28. Februar 2002)

dankeschön


----------

